# Battery Size



## Genosmate (26/7/14)

Does anyone have the following 18650 batteries that they could measure with a vernier gauge for me,diameter and height?

AW IMR button top
AW IMR flat top
Red and purple Efests flat top


----------



## Andre (26/7/14)

Won't you short the battery on the vernier gauge when measuring height?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (26/7/14)

Andre said:


> Won't you short the battery on the vernier gauge when measuring height?


 
My mistake,I should have added that a piece of paper on the contacts would be necessary.


----------



## Silver (26/7/14)

I'd love to see the measurements that come out of this

I have the Efests (not the AWs), but have yet to invest in a good measurement tool


----------



## johan (26/7/14)

Genosmate said:


> Does anyone have the following 18650 batteries that they could measure with a vernier gauge for me,diameter and height?
> 
> AW IMR button top
> AW IMR flat top
> Red and purple Efests flat top


 
I've done measurement on an AW IMR Button Top (PS. fake AW) with vernier, unfortunately I don't have the others you requested:

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/7/14)

johan said:


> I've done measurement on an AW IMR Button Top (PS. fake AW) with vernier, unfortunately I don't have the others you requested:
> 
> View attachment 8632


 
Thanks for the info,I've got the button top efests,I think its probably safe to day that the flat tops are shorter,but I'll have to get some to check.


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

Hi @Genosmate 

Something i have observed is that different models of purple efests are different lengths
Even when I place my 3100 mah next to the 2500 mah purple efest flat tops, the one is slightly higher than the other even to the naked eye. 

Wish i had a tool to do the measurements for you


----------



## Genosmate (27/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Genosmate
> 
> Something i have observed is that different models of purple efests are different lengths
> Even when I place my 3100 mah next to the 2500 mah purple efest flat tops, the one is slightly higher than the other even to the naked eye.
> ...


 
Dead right, they are different sizes,I found this: http://efestpower.com which gives all the info on the genuine Efests,finding the info on the AW's is much more difficult,although I'm pretty sure the sizes will not be less than or exceed the size range of the efests ,all I can find is info regarding the protected AW cells,

Reactions: Like 1


----------

